# What is your favourite video game console?



## tian s (Nov 19, 2016)

Nintendo 3DS will always be my favourite


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

Ah, same here! I'm in love with my New 3DS XL.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2016)

The SNES without a doubt. Nintendo, Capcom, Konami, Square and many others where at their absolute best during those years and produced many of my all time favorite games.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wii. In my opinion, it was the last great console Nintendo made.

Before the Network IDs and Miiverse and all that other rubbish came about


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 21, 2016)

Very tough question. Nintendo 64 is the most memorable one from my childhood. The PS3 carries the majority of my top 10 favourite games. The 3DS's game library is outstanding, and I never tire of streetpassing people. It's like a virtual high five which is always fun. So it's out of those three consoles. If I had to pick one, I'd probably say PS3.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 21, 2016)

3ds FTW!


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Any 3ds/2ds!


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 22, 2016)

PS2...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

playstation(1,2,3,4)
let's see
jak and daxter, spyro, rayman 2 and 3, croc, psychonauts, xenosaga, vib ribbon, medievil, pandemonium, oddworld, mr. domino, rachet and clank, crash, god of war, little big planet, that one game where it's a fairy-tale massacre,
the gamecube was pretty cool too


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

3DS and GameCube!


----------



## faceburn (Nov 26, 2016)

I have to say the Sega Dreamcast!


----------



## Joy (Nov 27, 2016)

Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 29, 2016)

Nintendo 64
mostly because nostalgia and good memories, tbh.
but come on. Paper Mario. Mario Golf 64. NO OTHER MARIO GOLF IS AS GOOD AS 64 I don't care lol fite me :'(
also I really loved Hey You Pikachu ok :(
and. POKEMON SNAP. why hasn't Pokemon Snap been brought back on a newer console? ;__;


----------



## frio hur (Nov 29, 2016)

snes, though 3ds is a close second.


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm old school. The SNES was (and still is) my absolute favorite!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 30, 2016)

I think Gamecube is my favorite, but I also like PS2 and the 3DS.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

The GameCube was my childhood and I still have mine, but I mostly play on my 2DS so I'll go with that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2016)

Probably PS3 right now, 3DS for handhelds.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 7, 2016)

As unusual as it might seem, the Wii might be my choice. I like quite a few GameCube games and the Wii has backward compatibility with it, as well as a good selection of Virtual Console titles. While the Wii itself didn't have many titles that interested me other than Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn, its versatility is nice. Never really did like the motion controls though, and use the GameCube controller whenever possible.

Honorable mentions go to:

Sega Genesis: The first console I ever played. I enjoy a lot of stuff that came out for the console, quite like the controller, and have a lot of good memories of it.

Xbox 360: I spent a good number of years playing things online with friends. I also don't care about graphics half as much as other people seem to, so I'm still fine with how games looked on it. It can play DVDs and run Netflix too, so, ya know, that's nice.

3DS: The console I play most often these days since I'm a big Pokemon fan.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 7, 2016)

Absolutely the Gamecube. As much as I loved the N64 for the classics, GC just fleshed everything out and went above and beyond for its time. It's the console I've bought the most games for, and probably the one I've used the most (Wii might be close because of 2000 hours of Monster Hunter Tri but that's really just one game so I wouldn't count it). The Gamecube gave me some of my favourite games ever like Metroid Prime 1 & 2, Star Fox Adventures, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess... Plus I was absolutely _obsessed_ with Smash Melee when I was about 10. That was the sole purpose I wanted a Gamecube in the first place, and it marked the beginning of one of my favourite eras of gaming.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

Does PC count?
Either way, I still love GameCube just because of growing up with it and having it be the first console I ever played. Same goes for Xbox 360 just because I spent so much time on it. But for real tho, I only ever play PC and 3ds anymore. Having 90+ steam games on my computer really makes me oblivious to any other games lol.


----------



## Eudial (Dec 15, 2016)

It would have to be the SNES. I have a lot of favorite games for that system, and mine still works!


----------



## JenniferGarfinkel (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine is play station 2


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 18, 2016)

the gamecube, along with the 3ds. the gamecube was my first console, and had so many great games on it. the 3ds also has some pretty neat games on it.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 20, 2016)

The 3DS tbh, most of the games I've sunken the most hours into are on it, and I personally love handhelds more than home consoles because they're easier to just pick up and play whenever you have time.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

3ds and Xbox one is currently my favorites.


----------



## emmarielle (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm a PS4 fan personally, as well as the 3DS.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 25, 2017)

PS2 without a doubt


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 26, 2017)

I have the most nostalgia for SNES.


----------



## Tao (Jun 27, 2017)

Probably the PS2.

It had such a good library with a lot of my favorite series either starting on there or I got into the series on there.

It was also backwards compatible and since we had to sell the PS1 to afford a PS2, so there's games I just never would have played otherwise. Something like Final Fantasy IX I relate more to the PS2, simply because that's where I played it.

It also just happened to be there at 'the right time'. We didn't have a lot of money when I was growing up so I really didn't have that many games on previous systems...Like, at all. I was lucky to own the systems at all.
PS2 was in my teens where I was starting to get some sort of small allowance and being able to go out further than my neighbourhood on my own, discovering the magic of 'trade ins', so I was able to play and discover so many more games with the PS2.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 28, 2017)

i pretty much only play on nintendo consoles and pc, my sister has a ps3 but i never use it so i dont know a lot about other consoles or companies haha. i really like the wii u, it has all the good things with the wii but it also has usable, normal (as in not wii controls bc those made a lot of games unplayable or boring tbh) controls 
there are very few wii u games that i really like tho so that's sad But i really think the wii u is one of the better consoles nintendo has made.
game wise i think i liked the gamecube and 3ds more than the wii u but /:


----------



## Romaki (Jun 29, 2017)

When it comes to consoles, I do prefer handheld ones. I tried the PSP, but the DS is definitely much better for me.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 29, 2017)

The PC because I can install emulators of maaany different consoles


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

Right now? It's my switch

Of all time? I have some sentimental value with my DS not gonna lie.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 29, 2017)

playstation 2, 3ds and wii


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 30, 2017)

The original wii was my first console I played 24/7 so it'll always have a special place in my heart but 3ds is wayyyy better and my ultimate fav.


----------



## easpa (Jul 2, 2017)

PS2 or possibly GBA, purely for nostalgia reasons of course.


----------



## Pixonii (Jul 3, 2017)

I believe my favourite would be the 3DS (XL) but from what I'm hearing and seeing I think the Switch has a lot of potential especially since the game library is still growing! I think I may be biased towards Nintendo since it was and is my childhood but I'm hoping to introduce myself to other brands and consoles! But for now, that's my answer.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 4, 2017)

My 'all time' favorite is probably the x360.  Right now the ps4 is my favorite, although my Switch is getting a lot of love lately.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 4, 2017)

My favorite console would have to be the Nintendo 3DS XL. It's much easier to use and play with whenever I want. Although I also like to say that the Game Boy Advance is one of the greatest consoles ever made! because of the GBA I was able to continue to play Pokemon and since than I had become a diehard Pokemon fan!


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 4, 2017)

My favorite is probably my 360, I had so many games for it (70+) and I loved coming home from school and playing online with my friends. My Xbox One I love also, but I don't ever play with my friends on it sadly. Then it's my 3DS. I have some games for it, but I mainly just play AC and Smash Bros.


----------



## Garrett (Jul 5, 2017)

Right now it's my Switch. Awesome.


----------



## Joy (Jul 5, 2017)

My 3DS  but I also adore the original Xbox


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 10, 2017)

As much as I love my 3DS, I had far more games on my DS lite that I really enjoyed playing. So that would be my favourite console followed by my PS2 for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Zogabog (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh man, I Grew up with playstation so I'll always love my ps4 but I cannot pick between my 3DS or my PS4 as I love playing on them too much


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2017)

ps4 hands down. the 3ds is great too but the games are meh


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 10, 2017)

3DS!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Sad as it is, 3DS because I'm a+ Pok?mon trash when it comes to the main series. Even though these ones suck garbage.. they are the current gen so what can I do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But seriously if yall don't know what my favorite video game console is then I'm ashamed of yall


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

Pretty partial to my switch rn haha, though I'm also a fan of N64, gamecube, and ds


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2017)

i love the 3DS honestly lmao


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 14, 2017)

i'm pretty much trash for visual novels so i really love my ps vita (and the screen resolution is beautiful). but of course i love my ds too. it was my first handheld console as an ~adult~ and i've put countless hours into it. getting a vita and going back to the ds screen can be kind of painful, but it's still a gem.

if i had more money and interest in the games out for the ps4, i could see myself really liking it as well, but i think i'm mostly a handheld console kind of gal.


----------

